# Skidsteer pushers for sale....



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a few pushers sitting here that I would sell if anyone is looking for one. I have a BX10 for $2500, a BX8 for $2200 and a 10' Snow Bully with drag back for $1800. Will get pics or can text them over if interested...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Shoot me some photos 
419-392-1875


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm interested in the 10', would you send me a few pictures please. 
Thank you


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pics


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pic


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

8'


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

8' is sold I have one 10' thats going to need new shoes and got some scrapes dings up front on the wings I would let go for $2k.....


----------

